# CANADA SOUTHERN BBQ CHAMPIONSHIPS Sept11-13



## Diva Q (May 29, 2009)

Hey all hoping some of you may make the trip across the border for this one. If you need any help just email me and I will be able to help you.

NAME OF CONTEST:
CANADA SOUTHERN BBQ CHAMPIONSHIPS

LOCATION: Historic Canada Southern Railway Station, downtown St. Thomas, Ontario (just outside London)
STARTS: Friday, Sept 11, 2009
ENDS: Sunday, Sept 13, 2009
WEBSITE: http://www.canadasouthernbbq.com/
CONTEST DETAILS AND PRIZES:
Pro Division: Friday-Saturday, 4 main meat categories Saturday, 3 non-champion side categories Friday night (Anything Butt sponsored by Railway City Brewing Co, Sauce and Dessert)
Amateur Division: Sunday, rib only competition
Pro Prizes: MINIMUM $10,000 Prize Pool and growing...! Winner gets automatic entry into 2010 American Royal BBQ Cookoff and potential entry into Jack Daniel's draw, pending clarification of International team entry guidelines
Amateur Prize: Amateur Rib contest winner awarded Lil Tex cooker from Traeger Canada.
Contest held in conjunction with Summerblast event, featuring bands, beer tent and vendors.

Looking to not just have Ontario's biggest bbq payout, but most cook and visitor friendly as well!
Head Judge is confirmed and is none other than bbqTalk's own: Harvey 'Bubba Q' McKay!!

CONTACT INFORMATION:
Names: Mike Callaghan &/or Mike Kerslake
Address: London, ON

Phone: 519-649-2622 (Mike C), 519-457-0942 (Mike K)
Fax: 
Email: director@canadasouthernbbq.com


----------

